# Crypt. parva culture



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Can anyone give advice as to the best culture of _Cryptocoryne parva_? Thanks.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had it grow well floating, in tanks pea soup green and planted in plain gravel. My water is hard and that may be it's only requirement.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup this one does well in a wide array of conditions, just plant it in your substrate (Ive had success with plain gravel) and leave it alone, it should take off given your tank is clean : )


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks all!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

while c.parva does not need Co2,
it's best to grow them in a tank
with compressed Co2 available.
since c.parva grow slow and need
direct light, they soon host a lot
of algae that good Co2 can reduce.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm, CO2 can reduce algae. I did not know that. Would have thought it would help it grow like other plants.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

STEADY co2 can reduce algae. however fluctuation co2 leaves will do more harm than good this plant is good for a low tech tank becuase the addition of Co2 is not necessary for good growth. If you keep your light at lover levels around 1-2 watts per gallon and are careful not to overdose you can easily keep a non co2 crypt tank algae free.


----------

